# Opticride.com



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

i just ordered a pair of electric eg2 snow goggles from Opticride.com and they are sick. it was my first time ordering from Opticride.com and all i can say is that there service is awesome. fast delivery and they have every goggle imaginable. spy, elect, Von zipper, anon, and smith. there is a winter coupon code which is winter 09. put that in the coupon box at checkout and it will give you 10% your order. check them out!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

uhhh...spamtastic?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

*opticride.com*

spamtastic? i just wanted to comment on the goggles and the great service. thought i would help get there name out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

OK...sorry. It was hard to tell. SPAMMER!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aiight guys let's knock it off. I tend to agree this is pretty much an on the spam side topic. Let's quit bumping this one back to the top like I am with this post.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Aiight guys let's knock it off. I tend to agree this is pretty much an on the spam side topic. Let's quit bumping this one back to the top like I am with this post.


Sure thing chief!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

He's gonna kill me. Ok...I'm done now.


----------

